# How to deal with Insurane co.



## skywalker (Dec 15, 2011)

When I'm looking at a roof nd find Hail or wind damge how do I deal with the insurance co. Instead of the homeowner ?


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Interesting question. You must be a public adjuster instead of a roofer, right?
Roofers give the HO a price to repair/replace and the HO sends the proposal to the Ins. agt. to get a check. Sometimes the Ins. agt. calls the roofer to verify their pricing before sending a check.
Check gets sent, roofer does the work and gets paid.


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah what is your claim to fame? Roofer? Private Adjuster? Out of sequence ambulance chaser?

To my knowledge Claims have to be submitted by the Insured. I don't think there is another way around it- and I am not sure why someone would. 

Also I am not even sure if there is there even a way to know who Insured which Property.

I am imagining the response to be less than positive calling a Insurance Company and telling them a house they Insure has damage- yet you do not know the Policy Number, no Claim Number AND no Homeowner knowledge.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah the roofing company gives the home owner a price and then the home owner turns that in to their insurance company.

Some times the insurance company will contact you and send you what they think you should get paid. This piece of paper goes in the trash, it is generally far to low to even be considered. Then you have to explain to them why it costs more. If the phone call persist I generally tell them every time I have to explain it the price goes up. The phone calls stop you do the work and collect the check.


----------



## chb70 (Jan 19, 2009)

Depending on where you live will detremine what you can and can't do legally.
In Illinois we can have our customers sign a contingency contract and deal directly with the insurance company.
Jan.1 Illinois has a new law taking that away from contractors, the rules will change.
The way I understand the new process will work like this:

Customer call roof contractor
Contractor finds damage
Ins Adjuster pays for roof_.(If at this time the insurance company is not paying what is needed to complete all work at a fair market price the roof contractor can not legally negotiate with the insurance company any longer. The homeowner will then need to hire a public adjuster who will charge 10 to 15% of total scope.)_

_Complete Roof_


----------



## skywalker (Dec 15, 2011)

skywalker said:


> When I'm looking at a roof nd find Hail or wind damge how do I deal with the insurance co. Instead of the homeowner ? What I mean to say is so that the homeowner does not have to deal with the insurance co.


----------



## skywalker (Dec 15, 2011)

Thank you for you responses. I dont think I'm gonna deal with any Insurance co. anymore, they never want to pay enough for me to make any profit. With the cost of material here in st.louis mo. (93.00 per sq. just for 30 year shingles and not including any thing else. Its getting crazy. How much should I be profiting percentage wise. I thought I should charge 2 and 1half what I pay for materials. That would come to about 250.00 per sq. depending on the cost of material at that time.


----------



## skywalker (Dec 15, 2011)

skywalker said:


> Thank you for you responses. I dont think I'm gonna deal with any Insurance co. anymore, they never want to pay enough for me to make any profit. With the cost of material here in st.louis mo. (93.00 per sq. just for 30 year shingles and not including any thing else. Its getting crazy. How much should I be profiting percentage wise. I thought I should charge 2 and 1half what I pay for materials. That would come to about 250.00 per sq. depending on the cost of material at that time.


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

I went to a GAF Seminar last winter. The calculation they used was costs x 1.8

How about a 20 square roof.
Materials $125 x 20 sq = $2,500
Labor $100 x 20 sq = $2,000
 Removal of debris $25 x 25 sq = $500 

Total costs as listed $5,000.00 x 1.8 $9,000. That is $450 per sq using these numbers. The additional $4,000 covers advertising, estimating permits, office costs, ect. 

Thats what i learned and I like that Profit and "Doing Business Budget".


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

vtroofing said:


> I went to a GAF Seminar last winter. The calculation they used was costs x 1.8
> 
> How about a 20 square roof.
> Materials $125 x 20 sq = $2,500
> ...


 That's how businessmen do it. I was taught this years ago.


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Tinner- I learned myself all this that I know business wise by my mistakes. It makes sense, I've made more than most in these here parts because I am fast. Now I'm getting older I am slowing down a little, still faster than most- but trying to play smarter. 
All joking aside the 1.8 rule works in most cases.


----------



## ottawaroofing (Jul 3, 2011)

*Ottawa Roofers*

I like to calculate per bundle not sqr.

20sq = 60 bundles
60x95=5700.00
5700+HST (13% =741.00)
6441.00$
This would be a 4or6/12 pitch calculation for 25yrs shingles.
6 feet of ice, 100% felt and new vents and disposal included.
if the pitch is 8/12 i would calculate 105 per bundle.


----------



## BrandRoof (Dec 13, 2011)

skywalker said:


> Thank you for you responses. I dont think I'm gonna deal with any Insurance co. anymore, they never want to pay enough for me to make any profit. With the cost of material here in st.louis mo. (93.00 per sq. just for 30 year shingles and not including any thing else. Its getting crazy. How much should I be profiting percentage wise. I thought I should charge 2 and 1half what I pay for materials. That would come to about 250.00 per sq. depending on the cost of material at that time.


$93.00 per square....yikes!


----------



## chb70 (Jan 19, 2009)

> $93.00 per square....yikes!


No, $ 95.00 per bundle or $ 285.00 per Sq


----------



## BrandRoof (Dec 13, 2011)

chb70 said:


> No, $ 95.00 per bundle or $ 285.00 per Sq


I was reffering to the guy who pays $93 per bundle from the supplier.


----------



## chb70 (Jan 19, 2009)

> I was reffering to the guy who pays $93 per bundle from the supplier.


Got it, sorry about that.


----------



## IHAS_LLC (Dec 6, 2011)

Not sure about posting this info on here but...

IHAS, LLC – In House Adjuster Staffing in Dayton and Cincinnati 1/9/2012 – 1/12/2012
If any suppliers want us to host a FREE seminar, we would be happy to while we’re there.
Contractors, we are available for meetings and training as well.
IHASLLC.com – [email protected] – 800.775.8667 – Cell 719.440.9185


----------



## IHAS_LLC (Dec 6, 2011)

Supplement supplement supplement



skywalker said:


> When I'm looking at a roof nd find Hail or wind damge how do I deal with the insurance co. Instead of the homeowner ?


----------



## larryb (Jul 22, 2010)

skywalker said:


> When I'm looking at a roof nd find Hail or wind damge how do I deal with the insurance co. Instead of the homeowner ?


Instead of? You can't. The contract is between the insurer (ins co) and the insured. You can however, assist the insured/HO with the process to some degree. The ins lobby is attempting to make it nearly impossible nationwide for contractors to do what they know how to do best regarding ins covered damage - help the HO get paid for all the damage and get paid at real, true and accurate pro contractor rates (as opposed to the low ball "survey" rates ins companies tell their adjusters to pay). I continue to fight against that however - nationwide, through the ICCOA.

If you learn the process, you can make all the money you need or want doing ins repair work.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank you for the quote information guys. I've been screwing myself. I knew it but didn't know how to fix it. Thank you again.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2011)

Next time I talk to my contractor about pricing I will use this just to watch his mouth drop.


----------



## ExpertStormRepair (Mar 22, 2011)

There are different rules in different places.... You need to check your area!!!

http://facebook.com/expertstormrepair
Nj ; Voorhees ; Cherry Hill ; Roof Damage

www.expertstomrepair.com


----------



## mlrslateroofing (Oct 22, 2013)

*Deal with insurance Co.*



skywalker said:


> When I'm looking at a roof nd find Hail or wind damge how do I deal with the insurance co. Instead of the homeowner ?


 Hi Buddy,
Your question is most reliable as a customer. You can directly contact with the insurer to process your claims with relevant papers & docs.



Thanks.


----------

